# CEM Melanotan II + b12



## Flasteride (Apr 6, 2010)

Summer is near and it's time to get my tan on.

Is CEM's melanotan good to go?

Can reconstitute melanotan II with b12?


----------



## toothache (Apr 6, 2010)

CEM's melanotan is good stuff.  Gets you very nice tan and an increase in libido.

Not sure about the b12...don't see why that would be a problem.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

no, you need to use bac water


----------



## toothache (Apr 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> no, you need to use bac water



Really? b12 wouldn't work?

Learn something new everyday, here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

toothache said:


> Really? b12 wouldn't work?
> 
> Learn something new everyday, here.


 
Ive never heard of using b12 . . it's bac to be on the safe side, no point wasting good 'tides.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Ive never heard of using b12 . . it's bac to be on the safe side, no point wasting good 'tides.




so are you saying mix both mel2 and b12 with bac water..
i have never used eather so i would like to know capt


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

NFW! 

Mel-II with bac . . most say 1ml for every 1mg. I prefer 2ml of bac, as inevitably you have a little left in the vial you cant get out . . better off this amount is diluted as much as practical. Mel-II sub-Q inj do not sting whatsoever.

b12 is a seperate thing . . Ive never heard of anyone mixing it in with Mel-II, better off pinning it seperate. Ive only ever seen it in liquid form, so just draw with a slin pin and shoot for the glute


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've tried every trick in the book to taking MTII...I get far to sick from the nausea it causes.  My wife takes it without any probs....I'm sick as a dog at .25mg. shots.  And yes, I put 2ml of water in 10mg bottles....capt is correct, 2ml works best.

/V


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:
			
		

> I've tried every trick in the book to taking MTII...I get far to sick from the nausea it causes.  My wife takes it without any probs....I'm sick as a dog at .25mg. shots.  And yes, I put 2ml of water in 10mg bottles....capt is correct, 2ml works best.
> 
> /V



I read the nausea goes away, but it didn't for me. It wasn't too bad for me though. I'd just shoot at night just before bed, so hopefully, I'd be passed out before the sickness set in.

I was totally tanned and jacked on that stuff. I never really noticed libido or penial benefits at all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I read the nausea goes away, but it didn't for me. It wasn't too bad for me though. I'd just shoot at night just before bed, so hopefully, I'd be passed out before the sickness set in.
> 
> I was totally tanned and jacked on that stuff. I never really noticed libido or penial benefits at all.


 

no nausea for me either, even up to 1.5mg . . . only on weekly shots do I get the horn . .  it's a strange compound


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 60 year old buddy that's running this stuff.  The libido sides are far greater than that of Viagra according to him.  Too bad I hide in the corner and start throwing up with this stuff.  It works wonders for those it doesn't give nasty sides to!!

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I have to agree with Vic on that one every time I pin the shit my penis starts throwing up


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

^LOL!^ 

/V


----------



## Flasteride (Apr 7, 2010)

I put in my order for the melanotan.  They give you the bac water with it so that works out.


----------



## Flasteride (Jul 16, 2010)

CEM's melanotan is the shizzit.  I'm very fair skinned and have never tanned before until now.  Love melanotan II.  I will be using this every year that is for sure.


----------



## Flasteride (Jul 16, 2010)

Since my original post I've put in 2 more orders for it.  Great stuff.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

Melanotan was on tv the other night and according to the person on there there has not been alot of tests done re the overall effects and safety.

No offence to the op or anyone who uses such things, but I think its pretty stupid to get a tan via injecting when there are alot of other options like -

Tan lotion (yeah its shitty and may come off in water)

Tan bed (also not 100% safe but hey at least you know what your fucking with)

Betacarotine tabs (may turn you orange if you take to much plus takes a while)

In all honesty I myself would get a slight tan via a bed, then when the sun comes out get a tan and keep the one you have via the sun.

Again not bashing the OP at all I honestly am not, but as a few members here know health is my main concern with everyone not just me.

Or the OP could just move here to Australia and stay tanned year round like me  lol.

All the best champ


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 16, 2010)

i've read that before in forums. never tried it myself but yeah not the first time i've heard that myself


----------



## Flasteride (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Melanotan was on tv the other night and according to the person on there there has not been alot of tests done re the overall effects and safety.
> 
> No offence to the op or anyone who uses such things, but I think its pretty stupid to get a tan via injecting when there are alot of other options like -
> 
> ...


Melanotan doesn't work by just injecting yourself.  You need to go out in the sun and catch some rays.  It increases melanin in your system which protects you against harmful uv rays and gives you a nice browning tan.

I burn if I go out in the sun without melanotan.  Suntan lotions only make it worse.  You obviously don't have a problem tanning so you wouldn't take it.

There's a ton of studies done on melanaton and there's nothing that says it's not safe.  I researched it myself and didn't watch tv and listened to some douche that says it isn't safe.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

Flasteride said:


> Melanotan doesn't work by just injecting yourself. You need to go out in the sun and catch some rays. It increases melanin in your system which protects you against harmful uv rays and gives you a nice browning tan.
> 
> I burn if I go out in the sun without melanotan. Suntan lotions only make it worse. You obviously don't have a problem tanning so you wouldn't take it.
> 
> There's a ton of studies done on melanaton and there's nothing that says it's not safe. *I researched it myself and didn't watch tv and listened to some douche that says it isn't safe*.


 

I see you have taken offence to my post, quiet sad.
I posted the tv comment for all not just you because I was not going to type up a whole page of what I have read up on.
Dont take what I say as offence, I just like to see people taking care of themself, sure we all use gear but we all know the slight risks and gear has been around for many many many years, where as this is some what new. 
So for the record no I did not just watch some douche on tv and get my information.

For all others here are some numbers:

Nausea 85%
Facial Flushing 75%
Fatigue 44%
Vomiting 26% (vic you must fall into this one  )
Injection site reactions 13%
Zero incidence of erections
No change in vital signs or haematological parameters, blood biochemistry (liver and renal function)


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

Both MT & MTII


*Melanotan*
Skin pigmentation
Nausea
Appetite suppression
Flushing (esp. facial)
Headache
Lethargy
Itching
Dizziness
New mole appearance or darkening
Hyperpigmentation
White patches



*Melanotan II*
Skin pigmentation
Nausea
Appetite suppression
Flushing (esp. facial)
Headache
Lethargy
Itching 
Dizziness
New mole appearance or darkening
Hyperpigmentation 
White patches
Increased libido
Physical sexual arousal
Anaphylactic shock


----------



## tballz (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> Both MT & MTII
> 
> 
> *Melanotan*
> ...


Yep those are the side effects. But if taken in smaller doses which you are supposed to then you will only get a tan and an increase in libido.  Moles do darken.

Just like anything else we put into our body we need to be careful.  Having said that Flasteride is right...the stuff is safe.


----------



## tballz (Jul 16, 2010)

btw...i've been taking it on and off for a couple of years now.  No problems whatsoever.


----------



## toothache (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I see you have taken offence to my post, quiet sad.


Melanotan, like anything else, needs to be taken with caution.  Flasteride was just telling his experience with it which was a positive.  Of course he took offense to your comment.  You originally implied he was stupid.  Instead of saying someone is stupid for taking it, you should have just listed the side effects.   Which you finally did and that was a good, helpful post.

We inject a lot of stuff and ingest a lot of stuff that the mainstream does not.  Everything we take has side effects.  So are we all stupid?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess I am some what old school, that unless it has been around long enough to see the real world results and not clinic results that are that of a couple months to a few months I am cautios of it.
I am not saying it is going to kill him or anyone for that matter but its just something I would want to know the full effects of like we do with testosterone.

Besides that, headaches, lethargy, appetite suppression, and nausea or in cases like some above actual vomiting I would not want to go through this as it puts off everything like eating, lifting, rest, everything we all as bb'ers or fitness buff's strive for.

Like I said before and will again Im not bashing the op or anyone 

All the best


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

No I said I not bashing the op, but I think injecting to bring on the tan is stupid. Not that he is stupid if I meant he was stupid I would of said it out right.

As for everything we inject or ingest, these compunds have been around alot longer than most of these new age products, in some cases since the early 1940 - 50's. 
So I hope you do not take it as I was calling the OP stupid it was not that at all.
And no not everyone on here is stupid I was simply saying thats all.


----------



## Flasteride (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I guess I am some what old school, that unless it has been around long enough to see the real world results and not clinic results that are that of a couple months to a few months I am cautios of it.
> I am not saying it is going to kill him or anyone for that matter but its just something I would want to know the full effects of like we do with testosterone.
> 
> Besides that, headaches, lethargy, appetite suppression, and nausea or in cases like some above actual vomiting I would not want to go through this as it puts off everything like eating, lifting, rest, everything we all as bb'ers or fitness buff's strive for.
> ...


I hear what you're saying, bro.  I did take offense to your original comment but now I see that was an overreaction. 

I took .5mg ed for the first week then .5mg e3d after that.  Not once did I get any ill effects.  Some new moles popped up, increase in libidio (fun), and a dark tan is what I experienced.  But I have read where people injected a whole mg and they did get nauseous for a couple of hours.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you can see now brother I was not poking at you at all, I just really like people to take care. As for libido its always fun when its on the increase........If you got a lady around that is lol.

Yes some people do go over the top for sure.

 all the best bro


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 20, 2010)

I love cem's melanotan.  I burn very easy but now I get a tan.  My family's mouths dropped when they seen me tan for the first time ever last summer.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jul 20, 2010)

love cem's melanotan, great stuff, very good tan, and love the increased libido side effects.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

this is for the 2 most best to ask about this drug, btb and capt'n why cant you take the melatonin tablets you get at the store and crush them up buy a kit and just take it that way or just the straight tablet? iam going to get some for winter. capt'n btb? please chime in both your responses deserve a look at?


----------



## tballz (Jul 22, 2010)

Melatonin is for sleep.  It occurs naturally in your brain but you can supplement it to help you get to sleep.

Melanotan which this thread is about increases melanin in your system so you can get a tan.


----------

